# hoyt cam modual screws for draw length



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a hoyt powerhawk with the m4 cams and the adjustable cam modules that can be turned by loosening a couple allen screws which in turn adjusts the bows draw length without the use of a bow press. 
I need 2 of these allen head screws. (the allen head hole is stripped on 2 of mine from last bow shop like they tried using the wrong size allen wrench) Does anyone know where i can get them?


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

You should be able to get them at any hardware store or homedepot or lowes . First you will need to get one out to take with you so you know what size and length they are . I'm betting on 5mm or 6mm


----------

